# Chicken Salad



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

Here is a way to use up your left over turkey. Maro





















EXOTIC CHICKEN SALAD1 quart coarsley cut cooked chicken or turkey10 oz. water chestnuts (sliced)1 # seedless grapes1 cup. celery (cut into small pieces)11/2 cups slivered almonds6 or 7 oz. can pineapple chunks (drained)Mix the above in a large bowl and set aside.DRESSING;1 1/2 cups Mayo or Salad Dressing1 tbls. soy sauce1 tbls. curry powder2 teas. sugar Blend together the above ingredients, Pour over salad. Toss to mix. Chill for severalhours.------------------"WORRY IS INTEREST PAID IN ADVANCE FOR A DEBT YOU MAY NEVER OWE"


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 1999)

Maro,That sounds very good.......Thanks......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Sounds interesting. And heaven knows, we ALWAYS have left-over turkey since Randy insists on buying the biggest birds in the store - *L*!


----------



## little bit (May 19, 2000)

I have made the chicken salad twice and my husband and I love it. Can't get the teenagers to try it. Thanks for the recipe


----------



## Epona (Jul 27, 2000)

Thank you for this recipe - it sounds delicious and I am going to the store to get what I need to make this!!


----------

